# I love you



## Schwimmwagen (Jun 24, 2011)

I never really knew how to feel about those words, and I sometimes wonder how other people feel about them. I often find myself a bit confused when someone says "I love you" when there's little context. If I make someone laugh hard and they say "omg ilu" that's different, but some people say "I love you" with hearts an' shit almost completely out of the blue and leave me feeling a bit muddled. Are they seriously coming on to me in an awkward way, have I done something that really made their day which I completely forgot about, or are they just telling me I'm an ok-ish friend? I'm also careful with some of the people I know from FA an' shit, I don't let them get too close to me if I don't have feelings for them, because if they start hitting on me or say those three horrible words, I have absolutely no idea on how to react.

People seem to have different opinions, thoughts, feelings, and even definitions when it comes to love, and these conflicting minds can make the words "I love you" cause many different reactions (except for those in long-term relationships).

How do the words "I love you" make you feel?


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jun 24, 2011)

I love you is used too much but not enough in my book. Everyone wants to hear those words. They desire to be wanted and appreciated. I say I love you every time I talk to my husband. Every phone call, every day he leaves for work, every time he passes me in the house. One day I won't be able to say it to him and I want him to know that I do love him. I say it to everyone I care about. I feel like it isn't fair to not tell someone you care. Gibby I love you. I love most of the people here but I am an open and caring person- I never want anyone to go without feeling like they are appreciated. I'm such a loser :c


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Jun 24, 2011)

I say "I love you" to my boyfriend a lot. Probably too much, but I don't want him to ever doubt I do. I also always say it when I'm saying goodbye to my family as it may be the last time I talk to them.

I use it when I'm talking about my beeest friends, because I do love them, just not in a romantic way.

I also use it when someone makes me laugh a lot, because it's a great thing to be able to make someone laugh.


----------



## Waffles (Jun 24, 2011)

With myself... I don't use "love" very often. I replace with words like "like" and other such ones... "love" is reserved for srsness. And this new guy I just met a couple weeks ago, now my BF pretty much... He's told me plain and clear, he's in love with me. And I've told him back. It makes you feel so good ;3;


----------



## Azure (Jun 24, 2011)

Those words mean different things coming from different people. Love is an overused word, IMO, people trivialize it when they just slather it on something. I don't tell many people at all that I love them, because honestly, I don't.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jun 24, 2011)

Azure said:


> Those words mean different things coming from different people. Love is an overused word, IMO, people trivialize it when they just slather it on something. I don't tell many people at all that I love them, because honestly, I don't.


 
I love you :C


----------



## Larry (Jun 24, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> I love you :C


 
Three words I don't hear often.


----------



## Azure (Jun 24, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> I love you :C


 Nobody loves me, child. Not even my own mother.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Jun 24, 2011)

You don't have to say "I love you." Try these out for size.

"Te amo" (Spanish/Italian/Portugese)
"Je t'aime" (French)
"Ich liebe dich" (German)
"S'agapo" (Greek)
"Ya luybliu tebya" (Russian)
"Kimi o aishiteru" (Japanese)
"Tangsinil sarang ha yo" (Korean)
"Wo ie ni" (Chinese- Mandarin)
"Main tumse pyar karta hun" (Hindi)
"Pam rahk kuhn" (Thai)
"Ana behibek" (Arabic)
"Ani ohev otach" (Hebrew)
"Jag aleskar dig" (Swedish)
"Naku penda" (Swahili)
"Eck is lief vur jou" (Afrikaans)
"Men seny jaksy kuremyn" (Kazakh)

If "I love you" seems boring, try it in a different language.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 24, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> I love you is used too much but not enough in my book. Everyone wants to hear those words. They desire to be wanted and appreciated. I say I love you every time I talk to my husband. Every phone call, every day he leaves for work, every time he passes me in the house. One day I won't be able to say it to him and I want him to know that I do love him.



That's so sweet. D:


----------



## LizardKing (Jun 24, 2011)

Gibby said:


> How do the words "I love you" make you feel?


 
Awkward. The only people that say that to me are people I should probably say it back to, but I always worry it'll sound fake. Because it is.


----------



## BRN (Jun 24, 2011)

Love's such an easy word to say, and such a hard word to mean. I don't say it often, and I can never quite say it seriously.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 24, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> Awkward. The only people that say that to me are people I should probably say it back to, but I always worry it'll sound fake. Because it is.


 
And LK was never invited to a family reunion again.


----------



## Xenke (Jun 24, 2011)

What sort of context are we talking about here? Online or real world situations?

Obviously, with real world situations, it's pretty easy to discern what is meant by those words through tone, inflexion, et cetera. In the context I'm most accustomed to hearing, it signifies how valuable as a friend someone sees me as, and that my company is enjoyed. The tone is somewhat comical, to keep it from being confused from the next sense I will talk about, but it's not so comical as to be sarcastic. I find this causes a general feeling of joy and well-being, and I generally like to hear it. In a more romantic sense, it's something that I admittedly don't hear as often. I find it causes my to feel wanted, and loved obviously, but depending on the person it can either instill feelings of joy or extreme discomfort.

Then of course, online. If I don't really know the person, the words "I love you" are very concerning to me. I tend to take the fully spelling version of the phrase to mean the romantic sense, and regardless of how the other person meant it to sound, tone is not easily conveyed over the internet. It also follows that I interpret the shortened "ilu" to mean the more friendly bond type of love. Again, tone cannot be accurately conveyed, so awkwardness may occur unbeknownst to myself. Finally, per the matter of "<3", it really depends on what it's attached to, if anything. If it's just kind of sitting there by itself... yea, I bit creepy. If it's attached to some friendly phrase, one that gives it enough context to not be confused with the romantic sense, well alrighty then!


Yes, I did just over analyze this, bite me.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 24, 2011)

Azure said:


> Nobody loves me, child. Not even my own mother.


 _~He's just a poor boy from a poor family  
Spare him his life from this monstrosity  
Easy come, easy go, will you let me go  
Bismillah! No, we will not let you go  
(Let him go!) Bismillah! We will not let you go  
(Let him go!) Bismillah! We will not let you go  
(Let me go.) Will not let you go  
(Let me go.) Will not let you go. (Let me go.) Ah  
No, no, no, no, no, no, no.  ~_



IMO people overuse that phrase, I don't use it as much as other people though.  And some times I'm being truthful and others not.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jun 24, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Gibby I love you.


 
I agree with you completely, DD. Those three words make people feel awesome,  I like feeling loved and it makes me feel awesome, but it still gives me a lot of conflicting thoughts and feelings at the same time. It's like... Well, you know who I "love"? Till Lindemann, lead vocalist for Rammstein. 

If Till randomly visited my house and punched me in the face, I'd get an overwhelming feeling of awesomeness because I got something that would be the subject of envy of many people - a lot of people "love" Till and some of them would like to say they met Till and got punched by him, it's just like all those people who would like to say that they feel loved. 

The problem is, though, I just got punched in the face. I still have that feeling of awesomeness right there, but my face is bleeding and bruising horribly and whilst I'm busy recovering from the punch, Till is still there and I cannot react. It's like when I get hit by that big block of confusion when someone says those three words. I don't know what to feel, and because of this, I cannot make myself feel right by doing the same thing back. I find it hard to say "I love you" because I don't understand how I feel about it, let alone how anyone else feels about it.

Now the last thing I expected to do in a conversation is compare the feeling of being loved to getting punched in the face by Till Lindemann, but this comparision works in my mind, and I'm sure you get my point anyway.



ramsay_baggins said:


> I say "I love you" to my boyfriend a lot.  Probably too much, but I don't want him to ever doubt I do.


 
See, that's one of the thoughts that makes it feel a bit difficult for me... I'd love to tell my own boyfriend I love him as much as possible, but I'd also be worried about what _he_ feels when he hears me say I love him. What does "love" mean to him?



Xenke said:


> What sort of context are we talking about here? Online or real world situations?



Both works. We have different kinds of people here, those who have E-lationships and those with IRLationships. "Love" means different things to different people, and the point of this thread is for hearing what everyone feels about that. c:



SIX said:


> Love's such an easy word to say, and such a hard word  to mean. I don't say it often, and I can never quite say it  seriously.


 
That's alike to how I feel, I'm careful about using that word, so I save it for when I at least think I really mean it (but what does it really mean?) I want to tell people I love them, but how will they receive it? I want to be able to finally say it FOR SRS.


----------



## Wreth (Jun 24, 2011)

I love my family, I love my friends, I love my pets.

There are different kinds of love, but their differences aren't enough to require the use of different words. It's still a very strong, positive connection with a person or animal.

I've tell my family I love them often.

I tell my pets more though >>


----------



## Fiesta_Jack (Jun 24, 2011)

In relationship context, nothing freaks me out faster than dropping the "L word" less than a month into things. With friends, I'll often tell them I love them when I mean it, which is usually moments when they're doing awesome things. I don't even tell my parents I love them.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jun 24, 2011)

Love is a simple thing for me. I love a lot of people, and I let them know, so I end up saying it a lot. It doesn't take away from how much I mean it and most everyone I tell it to knows that I do.


----------



## Azure (Jun 24, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> _~He's just a poor boy from a poor family
> Spare him his life from this monstrosity
> Easy come, easy go, will you let me go
> Bismillah! No, we will not let you go
> ...


 Mo money, mo problems.


----------



## Browder (Jun 24, 2011)

I don't say it ever. Not unless I'm absolutely sure I mean it. I might joke about it (especially online) but if I start to think I love someone I make damn sure before the lips leave my mouth.

I guess I'm a little in love with humanity, though. That I can say for certain. You're all my brothers and sisters and I don't want anything bad to happen to any of you.


----------



## eversleep (Jun 24, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> I love you is used too much but not enough in my book. Everyone wants to hear those words. They desire to be wanted and appreciated. I say I love you every time I talk to my husband. Every phone call, every day he leaves for work, every time he passes me in the house. One day I won't be able to say it to him and I want him to know that I do love him. I say it to everyone I care about. I feel like it isn't fair to not tell someone you care. Gibby I love you. I love most of the people here but I am an open and caring person- I never want anyone to go without feeling like they are appreciated. I'm such a loser :c


Aww. :3



DarrylWolf said:


> "Wo ie ni" (Chinese- Mandarin)


No, no, NO! It's "wÇ’ Ã i nÇ" or "æˆ‘çˆ±ä½ ". 

 Anyway, since everybody loves me, I hear those words all the time. <3 But how many people do I actually love back? How many people actually mean those words?

Also some guy I talk to online from China is in love with me now. -.o (he speaks decent English so I can understand him).


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jun 24, 2011)

eversleep said:


> How many people actually mean those words?


 
Yeah, when someone tells me they love me, I get confused. D: Unless it's an obvious LOL OMG ILU sorta thing, do they mean it? Mean it on what scale? ._.


----------



## Browder (Jun 24, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Yeah, when someone tells me they love me, I get confused. D: Unless it's an obvious LOL OMG ILU sorta thing, do they mean it? Mean it on what scale? ._.


 This is where knowing how to read social cues comes in handy.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jun 24, 2011)

Browder said:


> This is where knowing how to read social cues comes in handy.


 
Which sucks, because I only hear "love" coming my way on the internet. Yes, I am sad.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (Jun 24, 2011)

I've never said it with any more meaning than as a good friend.  Hell, I don't think I've even loved someone to the full context of the word.


----------



## Krystal Harmonia (Jun 24, 2011)

An old girlfriend of mine had a bad rep because she would meet someone, "fall in love" with them immeadiately, and would then tell them that she loved them within a week of first meeting them. She did this to so many people that nobody believed her anymore.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jun 24, 2011)

Say "I _love_ you" only if you truly mean it. If you don't mean it, you can always say: You're awesome or something


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jun 24, 2011)

I have no idea.

No one really ever says it to me.


----------



## Querk (Jun 24, 2011)

fact:

if you say something like "oh, well do you want to go out on a date then" every time someone tells you "I love you", they'll eventually stop letting you know how great you are

so in case someone says something like that to me, I only tell them I love them if I'm prepared to say yes


----------



## Larry (Jun 24, 2011)

According to FurAffinity, nothing says "I love you" more than eating your sex partner.


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 24, 2011)

I love me too.

I don't tell people I genuinely love them, except for my dad and my best friend.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jun 24, 2011)

Azure said:


> Nobody loves me, child. Not even my own mother.


 
I LUV YEW :C


----------



## Tun (Jun 24, 2011)

I have no idea what the words actually mean. For me, they are a way of reassuring others that I know what they mean when they say the words, even though I really don't, whatsoever. 

And it's not me questioning what love is either. I just haven't loved. Sitting and watching those happy couples go around is like observing something completely alien to me. (I don't regret it, the reason I focus on them is more like curiosity.)


...Guess I'm not a big help to the thread.


----------



## VoidBat (Jun 24, 2011)

Not sure, it doesn't break through to the surface if that's what you mean. It bounces off, like a rubber ball hitting a wall.


----------



## Thatch (Jun 24, 2011)

The same way "love" is different things to different people, "I love you" will be just as meaningless without the context of a specific person.

IMO, it's a case where deeds are FAR more meaningful than words. They give the neccesary context to that phrase.


----------



## Azure (Jun 24, 2011)

larry669 said:


> According to FurAffinity, nothing says "I love you" more than eating your sex partner.


 This is the highest form of love among Sergals.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jun 24, 2011)

Azure said:


> This is the highest form of love among Sergals.


 
No the highest form of love in sergals is raep, then vore unbirthing by use of the prehensile clitoral hood to shove the lover up there.


----------



## Azure (Jun 24, 2011)

;.;

please don't love me that much


----------



## makmakmob (Jun 24, 2011)

Love means a whole lot of different things. Imo there should be different words for them really; family love, bromance love, pets love, good fuck love and most important person ever love all need a word allocated to them.


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 24, 2011)

makmakmob said:


> Love means a whole lot of different things. Imo there should be different words for them really; family love, bromance love, pets love, good fuck love and most important person ever love all need a word allocated to them.


 
Family love - Fmove
Bromance love - Brove
Pets love - Pove
Good fuck love - hahaha is you serious
Most important ever love - MIPove


----------



## ArgonTheFox (Jun 24, 2011)

Nobody has ever said they love me *ForeverAlone.jpg*


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jun 24, 2011)

ArgonTheFox said:


> Nobody has ever said they love me *ForeverAlone.jpg*


 
I love you.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Jun 24, 2011)

makmakmob said:


> Love means a whole lot of different things. Imo there should be different words for them really; family love, bromance love, pets love, good fuck love and most important person ever love all need a word allocated to them.


 
Check this out.
Eros, philos and agape.

Eros - sexual/erotic love
Philos - Friendship
Agape - Unconditional

Hope that helps!


----------



## ArgonTheFox (Jun 24, 2011)

Gibby said:


> I love you.



and I have no clue how to respond to that...makes me feel weird inside.


----------



## Larry (Jun 24, 2011)

Bitch, I get no love.


----------



## Bliss (Jun 24, 2011)

I could tell anyone 'I love them'. 

Now, saying it in my mother tongue is trillion times harder.


----------



## Tissemand (Jun 24, 2011)

I love all of you.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (Jun 24, 2011)

larry669 said:


> Bitch, I get no love.



 Quick!  Everyone!  Love up Larry!


----------



## Itakirie (Jun 24, 2011)

larry669 said:


> Bitch, I get no love.



Me and my flying rainbow squid minions love you. And so does Clayton. And AFK. :V


----------



## Don (Jun 24, 2011)

The only people to whom I say "I love you" on a regular basis are family and close relatives.


----------



## Tabasco (Jun 24, 2011)

I don't say it much. Actions > words, always.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 24, 2011)

Gibby said:


> How do the words "I love you" make you feel?


 
... happy?


----------



## Larry (Jun 24, 2011)

Itakirie said:


> And so does Clayton.


Clayton only loves my face.


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Jun 24, 2011)

I have no emotions except for anger and satisfaction, so those words make me feel nothing. :V

Really though, I never hear it, so if I had to place some conjecture on the situation I would probably ignore it and change the topic of conversation. It takes a lot for someone to get me to give half a shit about their emotions. I also generally never say it outside of family(and even that is iffy at times) or someone I claim as my significant other.


----------



## virus (Jun 24, 2011)

I love you, is a shit stained word. A void filled with emptiness, some sort of collective need to want something. A human desire to seek something in return for a feeling.

I love you- is a hollow statement that means nothing. It has no value other then face. It conjures up in most human minds some sort of tightly woven bond of happiness beyond friendship. I personally do not understand this. The statement itself is almost like a blind consent to ones soul without the individual even realizing. Most people can never really mean it, they can't really say "I love you" with a true compassion. Because the sentence itself is so shallow. Hell it doesn't even really describe how you love them. I love you-... ,yes? how do you love them? I love you a lot, like my ex boyfriend/girlfriend?

No I'm sorry. But the statement doesn't fly with me. If you don't understand the concept of love, rather just see the whole live triangle revolve around getting into peoples pants. Back away from the "I love you," button, because kid. You don't mean it.


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Jun 24, 2011)

virus said:


> I love you, is a shit stained word. A void filled with emptiness, some sort of collective need to want something. A human desire to seek something in return for a feeling.
> 
> I love you- is a hollow statement that means nothing. It has no value other then face. It conjures up in most human minds some sort of tightly woven bond of happiness beyond friendship. I personally do not understand this. The statement itself is almost like a blind consent to ones soul without the individual even realizing. Most people can never really mean it, they can't really say "I love you" with a true compassion. Because the sentence itself is so shallow. Hell it doesn't even really describe how you love them. I love you-... ,yes? how do you love them? I love you a lot, like my ex boyfriend/girlfriend?
> 
> No I'm sorry. But the statement doesn't fly with me. If you don't understand the concept of love, rather just see the whole live triangle revolve around getting into peoples pants. Back away from the "I love you," button, because kid. You don't mean it.



Could you be a bit more emo and pseudo-mature about it? Perhaps add something about razorblades and use the words "bleak" and "oblivion" somewhere too? :V


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jun 24, 2011)

virus said:


> I love you, is a shit stained word. A void filled with emptiness, some sort of collective need to want something. A human desire to seek something in return for a feeling.
> 
> I love you- is a hollow statement that means nothing. It has no value other then face. It conjures up in most human minds some sort of tightly woven bond of happiness beyond friendship. I personally do not understand this. The statement itself is almost like a blind consent to ones soul without the individual even realizing. Most people can never really mean it, they can't really say "I love you" with a true compassion. Because the sentence itself is so shallow. Hell it doesn't even really describe how you love them. I love you-... ,yes? how do you love them? I love you a lot, like my ex boyfriend/girlfriend?
> 
> No I'm sorry. But the statement doesn't fly with me. If you don't understand the concept of love, rather just see the whole live triangle revolve around getting into peoples pants. Back away from the "I love you," button, because kid. You don't mean it.


 
Pffft- someone here needs to be loved.


----------



## Itakirie (Jun 24, 2011)

larry669 said:


> Clayton only loves my face.



He still loves something of you. :V


----------



## Thatch (Jun 24, 2011)

virus said:


> I love you- is a hollow statement that means nothing. It has no value other then face.
> 
> Back away from the "I love you," button, because kid. You don't mean it.


 
How can you be wrong to say something without "meaning it", if you yourself said it's hollow, WITHOUT a meaning?

Make up your goddamn mind.


----------



## Ley (Jun 24, 2011)

Right now 'Love' is a bit of a sore word. When family says it I don't mind, and when friends say it I don't mind. Granted with the friends it's rare. I hardly say 'I love you' to anyone. It's usually 'ilu'. I've meant it to two different people and got my heart crushed so ... I guess whenever someone outside of friend zoen and family zone says it, I don't know what to feel, considering I don't know what it is.

The words 'I love you' make me feel very uncomfortable. It's rare I say it but to friends and family, but I /do/ mean it when i do.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (Jun 24, 2011)

Ley said:


> I've meant it to two different people and got my heart crushed so ... I guess whenever someone outside of friend zoen and family zone says it, I don't know what to feel, considering I don't know what it is.


 
This makes me feel like finding them and decking them... multiple times.  Maybe I should also be less defensive for people I don't know all that well.


----------



## Ames (Jun 24, 2011)

I love you too, Gibby.


----------



## Unsilenced (Jun 24, 2011)

"I love you" is such an awkward phrase for me. I can't think of anyone I could comfortably say it to... which is kind of sad.


----------



## Rilvor (Jun 24, 2011)

I certainly do not want to hear it from anyone other than a person whom is very close to me. I do not find those words toys to bandy about.


----------



## Larry (Jun 24, 2011)

Itakirie said:


> He still loves something of you. :V


 
That's all I need...


----------



## Ley (Jun 24, 2011)

SecretlyAFK said:


> This makes me feel like finding them and decking them... multiple times.  Maybe I should also be less defensive for people I don't know all that well.


 
Uhm

I'm sorry they're both older and have their own lives.. >_>


----------



## johnny (Jun 25, 2011)

my girlfriend always wants me to say "I love you", but it feels forced. I think I'm going to have to say it un-initiated or something to make this passive aggressiveness stop.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 25, 2011)

JamesB said:


> I love you too, Gibby.


 Who doesn't love Gibby?
He is one of the nicest users on here.


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Jun 25, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Who doesn't love Gibby?
> He is one of the nicest users on here.



I don't.


----------



## Larry (Jun 25, 2011)

Cyanide_tiger said:


> I don't.


 
Get the fuck out


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 25, 2011)

Cyanide_tiger said:


> I don't.


 HEATHEN!
*throws stone*


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Jun 25, 2011)

larry669 said:


> Get the fuck out



Nope.



CannonFodder said:


> HEATHEN!
> *throws stone*



Hey, you asked.


----------



## Gavrill (Jun 25, 2011)

i don't say it unless i either mean it or am just so happy i can't think of other ways to say how pleased i am. 

Or...that's what I used to be like. now i very rarely say it because it doesn't mean a fuckin' thing to me anymore unless it comes from someone really special to me.


----------



## keretceres (Jun 25, 2011)

DarrylWolf said:


> You don't have to say "I love you." Try these out for size.
> "Eck is lief vur jou" (Afrikaans)


  NO.
REALLY, juts NO.
It is:
Ek is lief vir jou. 
I have NO idea where you got that, but it is VERY wrong. 
also in Japanese its 'Kimi Wo Aishiteru' 
and in Korean you just say 'Sarang hae yo', but you can say TangSHinil iif you want.


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 25, 2011)

I love all of my FAF whore-boys


----------



## Bliss (Jun 25, 2011)

Well, since we got to this...


DarrylWolf said:


> You don't have to say "I love you." Try these out for size.
> "Jag aleskar dig" (Swedish)


I'm rather sure it's "jag _Ã¤lskar_ dig".



Clayton said:


> I love all of my FAF whore-boys


...


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Jun 25, 2011)

keretceres said:


> NO.
> REALLY, juts NO.
> It is:
> Ek is lief vir jou.
> ...



He probably got them from google translate. :V


----------



## makmakmob (Jun 25, 2011)

ramsay_baggins said:


> Check this out.
> Eros, philos and agape.
> 
> Eros - sexual/erotic love
> ...



Yes.
I agape you for this post.


----------



## BRN (Jun 25, 2011)

Cyanide_tiger said:


> He probably got them from google translate. :V


 
Probably, and the literal translations hardly retain any affection. In French, something like 'Je t'aime' would earn you a kick in the teeth.


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Jun 25, 2011)

I find it hard to take seriously. Maybe I'm made of stone but I can never believe it.


----------



## Larry (Jun 25, 2011)

Clayton said:


> I love all of my FAF whore-boys


 
*poses*


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 25, 2011)

larry669 said:


> *poses*


 *pets*


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jun 25, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Who doesn't love Gibby?
> He is one of the nicest users on here.


 
I love all you guys and gals at FAF, too. :3c



Cyanide_tiger said:


> I don't.


 
Go act out your grudges against me elsewhere.



SIX said:


> Probably, and the literal translations hardly retain  any affection. In French, something like 'Je t'aime' would earn you a  kick in the teeth.



How come? Is it too lovey-dovey or what? /doesn't know french


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 25, 2011)

Cyanide_tiger said:


> I don't.


 I do and I count as at least 2-4 people.


----------



## BRN (Jun 25, 2011)

Gibby said:


> How come? Is it too lovey-dovey or what? /doesn't know french


 
A typical french compliment for a lady translates to something like "Your eyes are as blue as the sea of my love for you is large". 'Je t'aime' is something like "You're like a friend who I love", which doesn't really stack up in comparison. :V


----------



## William (Jun 25, 2011)

I actually have a system for this.

For a close friend, someone on the internet whose posts/jokes/videos/blogs I like, or a more distant friend who is cool: "I like you", followed by why I like them.
For a relative, my dogs, and my girlfriend: "I love you".
For everything else: A standard compliment.


----------



## Enwon (Jun 25, 2011)

There's only one person I've ever explicitly said, "I love you", to.  I didn't love him and broke up with him 2 months later, and only said that to get him to stop hating himself.  Within 24 hours of me breaking up with him, he had another boyfriend.  He still hates himself.

I also very strongly implied it to someone else towards the close of a disastrous on/off relationship that left me heartbroken.

It's really a statement that, in my opinion, should be taken seriously.  More seriously than I've been taking it.


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 25, 2011)

SIX said:


> 'Je t'aime' is something like "You're like a friend who I love", which doesn't really stack up in comparison. :V


 Je t'aime doesn't translate into "You're like a friend who I love"
Je t'aime translates into "I love you".


----------



## makmakmob (Jun 25, 2011)

SIX said:


> A typical french compliment for a lady translates to something like "Your eyes are as blue as the sea of my love for you is large". 'Je t'aime' is something like "You're like a friend who I love", which doesn't really stack up in comparison. :V


 
In the part of France where I lived 'Je t'aime' worked just fine unless you were proposing or something.

... So Gibby now you're professor of cunning at Oxford when are you coming down here? ;3


----------



## Aleu (Jun 25, 2011)

For my family, I only say "I love you" when the other says it first. I'm never the one who says it outright. Though, my mom got pissy one day and now I have to say it randomly every once in a while. :/
A lot of the time I feel like I say it out of habit.


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jun 25, 2011)

I usually say it fast with little meaning, kinda sounding like this : eloffyew


----------



## BRN (Jun 25, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Je t'aime doesn't translate into "You're like a friend who I love"
> Je t'aime translates into "I love you".


 
Only _literally_. The use of 'toi' rather than 'vous' implies a lot of informality =x


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Jun 25, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Go act out your grudges against me elsewhere.



Well, someone's a bit snippy today.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jun 25, 2011)

Cyanide_tiger said:


> Well, someone's a bit snippy today.


 
It's not exactly uncommon knowledge at FAF that when you have a grudge against someone, you try and start shit with said people in subtle ways whenever possible. Stop it.


----------



## Thatch (Jun 25, 2011)

Gibby said:


> in subtle ways


 
Hahahaha, Gibby, you have the best sense of humour :V


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jun 25, 2011)

Thatch said:


> Hahahaha, Gibby, you have the best sense of humour :V


 
Shhh, you're ruining it!


----------



## Thatch (Jun 25, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Shhh, you're ruining it!


 
Don't worry, I was subtle enough :V


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Jun 25, 2011)

Gibby said:


> It's not exactly uncommon knowledge at FAF that when you have a grudge against someone, you try and start shit with said people in subtle ways whenever possible. Stop it.



I don't know what you're talking about. I don't have a grudge against you and I'm not trying to start shit - stop being paranoid.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jun 25, 2011)

Cyanide_tiger said:


> I don't know what you're talking about. I don't have a grudge against you and I'm not trying to start shit - stop being paranoid.


 
Then what was that in Skype chat, you flipping your shit at me (and someone else) when we decided to address your outrageous behaviour? What about that journal you made to refer to certain "two-faced fuckoffs" afterwards, that "blacklisted" you from a group of people that you actually gone and left by yourself? There's also that one bit where we shoulda saw your take on the discussions "behind your back" despite the fact that we actually _did, _before you wrote said journal. The whole thing is bollocks, really. You even told me that it was about the "drama" that went on at that same night, and now you're telling me that there was no such thing. Exactly how much bullshit do you produce per day?

And what the fuck am I doing bringing it here, anyway? This is exactly what you wanted, isn't it?


----------



## ArielMT (Jun 25, 2011)

Both of you drop it and get back on topic, please.  It doesn't matter who started what, just quit flamebaiting and quit taking the bait.

I had to look up at the thread title and facepalm at this development, just so you know.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jun 25, 2011)

Depends on who. Obviously I'd feel different things if a girlfriend said it or my mom said it.


----------



## Larry (Jun 26, 2011)

What IS love?


----------



## Azure (Jun 26, 2011)

Baby don't hurt me, don't hurt me, no more.


Actually, I enjoy that sort of thing >.=


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 26, 2011)

Azure said:


> Baby don't hurt me, don't hurt me, no more.
> 
> 
> Actually, I enjoy that sort of thing >.=


 really


----------



## Azure (Jun 26, 2011)

Clayton said:


> really


 oh yes


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 26, 2011)

Azure said:


> oh yes


 You wanna take a ride on the clay train


----------



## Gold (Jun 26, 2011)

For me if it's a romantic thing then it has to feel right. So far I've had my girlfriend for almost a month (We've already had sex which was unexpected but still meant a great deal to our relationship). We haven't gotten to the 'I love you' part in our relationship but I think we might be close to it. We moved rather quickly which to some would seem like we were rushing things but to us it just moved naturally. Our personalities match up rather well and we talk and joke and laugh as if we've known each other for years. Which I believe is why the 'I love you' phase of the relationship may be close at hand. 

Now if it's not romantic such as family and friends then yeah it's relatively easy to throw around. I love my friends and family but only platonicly. 

And then you have food and other stuff. I love different kinds of food and I especially love my games and collectibles. But I can easily learn to do without them. They are merely objects that I have grown attached to and they can't hold a candle to the life of a living being. Plus objects can't make you show emotion as easily as a friend or loved one. I'd be devastated if a friend died but if, for instance, my Xbox were to break then it wouldn't be as big of a deal. I mean yeah I lose a lot of data and possibly time but that is re-obtainable. A life lost is gone forever.


----------



## Azure (Jun 26, 2011)

Clayton said:


> You wanna take a ride on the clay train


 The Train, is a smooth ride.

/Pvt Augustus Cole reporting in, SIR!


----------



## Elinith (Jun 26, 2011)

This pretty sums up my thoughts on the phrase.
only gonna be able to see it if you live outside of North America. sorry.

And Clayton, you scare me. D:


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 26, 2011)

Only people who are scared of me havent been one of my bitchboys before


----------



## Larry (Jun 26, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Only people who are scared of me havent been one of my bitchboys before


 
......Huh? Oh, um sorry.

*poses again*


----------

